# For us old guys



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2015)

Who remember the "FIRST" kung fu series with David Carradine


----------



## mograph (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh, yes. After each episode, I used to kick my sister. 
That didn't last for long.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh yes. It was a diversion from Bonanza and Star Trek  I reckon about Seven, or maybe six with former, but not sure with the latter. I was one when it first aired. But whenever, it was fantastic


----------



## K-man (Apr 12, 2015)

Mmm! That brought back back memories.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah around 3 or 4 when I saw my first re-run living in Santa Maria at my grandma's before coming back south. There used to be a picture of me kicking a flower bush. It's long gone, but yeah I remember it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2015)

wow.... most of you are making me feel older than I was when I posted this..... I watched show number 1, the first time it came on TV and I was in double digit age...... and I was already taking Jujutsu......damn I am old.......


----------



## mograph (Apr 12, 2015)

Crap, you _are_ old, Xue Sheng! 

Well, maybe not: I had also hit double-digits a couple of years before the show's debut. But I was into model kits, not jiujitsu.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 12, 2015)

Was in the military when it came out. A lot of jokes from many about Carradine and his abilities.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 12, 2015)

I not only remember it fondly, I own it all on DVD.....


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2015)

Thursday nights, nine o'clock. It was the only night we didn't stay after class and work out more. We used to leave the dojo (class was 7-8:30) and head to one of the guy's houses, usually sit in stretch racks and smoke fatties. (hey, it was 1972)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 13, 2015)

Loved that show and wish some network would reshow it once again.  
I was married with a 5 year old son by that time.  The family would watch it every week


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2015)

ahh, that's better, I don't feel so old now.....



mograph said:


> Crap, you _are_ old, Xue Sheng!
> 
> Well, maybe not: I had also hit double-digits a couple of years before the show's debut. But I was into model kits, not jiujitsu.



I was into model cars and planes then too... as well as Jujutsu


----------



## elder999 (Apr 13, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> Loved that show and wish some network would reshow it once again.
> I was married with a 5 year old son by that time.  The family would watch it every week


Here ya go:
Amazon.com Kung Fu The Complete Series Collection David Carradine Keye Luke Radames Pera Philip Ahn Movies TV


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Here ya go:
> Amazon.com Kung Fu The Complete Series Collection David Carradine Keye Luke Radames Pera Philip Ahn Movies TV



That will be MINE!!!!!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 13, 2015)

I can credit the series for getting me started in the martial arts.  I tried watching the re make with Carradine,  but it was horrible.
Who remembers that Jodi Foster had one of her first acting appearances on the show?
I bought David Carradine's biography long ago when it came out and found there where about 50 blank pages in the middle of the book. I went back to the book store to find they were all like that.


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> I can credit the series for getting me started in the martial arts.  I tried watching the re make with Carradine,  but it was horrible.
> Who remembers that Jodi Foster had one of her first acting appearances on the show?
> I bought David Carradine's biography long ago when it came out and found there where about 50 blank pages in the middle of the book. I went back to the book store to find they were all like that.



The blank pages were probably when he was twisted. 

Had NO idea Jodie Foster was on Kung Fu. I had to go to IMDB and see that for myself. That's way cool, Hoshin, thanks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2015)

I believe Kung Fu was also the first credited part Brandon Lee had as well, but it was in the movie.


----------



## K-man (Apr 13, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I believe Kung Fu was also the first credited part Brandon Lee had as well, but it was in the movie.


Not to mention that the whole concept may have been Bruce Lee's and he was considered for the lead role.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 13, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> I
> Who remembers that Jodi Foster had one of her first acting appearances on the show?.




Nah. That gal had been acting since 1968: Doris Day, Courtship of Eddie's Father, Wonderful Wide World of Disney, Daniel Boone, Wonderful Wide World of Disney, Wonderful Wide World of Disney....even earlier, but she'd been on TV _shows_ since 1968, when she was six.....everybody loved her "tomboy act." Who knew?


----------



## East Winds (Apr 19, 2015)

*I must be REALLY old. I've still got his video tape of* *T'ai Chi complete with his star ship troopers in the background!!!!*


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 19, 2015)

East Winds said:


> *I must be REALLY old. I've still got his video tape of* *T'ai Chi complete with his star ship troopers in the background!!!!*


When I look at my student's hair style, I know I'm old.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 19, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I look at my student's hair style, I know I'm old.



its hard to tell actually, its all coming back into fashion.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Danny T said:


> *Was in the military* when it came out. A lot of jokes from many about Carradine and his abilities.


 I was in the RAF then, didn't notice it much to be honest though it may have come here later than when it was first on in the States.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 20, 2015)

East Winds said:


> *I must be REALLY old. I've still got his video tape of* *T'ai Chi complete with his star ship troopers in the background!!!!*



Oh, I'd have burned that up long ago........................


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I was in the RAF then, didn't notice it much to be honest though it may have come here later than when it was first on in the States.



I believe he admitted on a talk show at that time that all he was doing was dancing around, the stunt people did everything else.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 22, 2015)

I would have burned it, but I used to use it in class as an example of how NOT to do T'ai Chi.

Very best wishes


----------



## clfsean (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't use his, but others to the same effect & purpose.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 12, 2015)

I was in double digits also.

Wasn't his tai chi tape cooked up by the technical fight director of the show, a southern kung fu stylist I think. Seems I heard something like that long ago.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2015)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I was in double digits also.
> 
> Wasn't his tai chi tape cooked up by the technical fight director of the show, a southern kung fu stylist I think. Seems I heard something like that long ago.



David Chow


----------



## Instructor (May 13, 2015)

I would like to have the series on DVD, maybe I'll buy it.  I find to my modern eyes the martial arts in the series is lackluster but the part I always enjoyed were the Zen and philosophy of the characters.


----------

